# Colorado Pen Turners meeting 5/19 in Loveland



## Edward Cypher

The loveland pen group which is in the process of becoming an IAP chapter is having there monthly pen meeting this Thursday the 19th at 6:30 at Woodcraft.  The demo will be on Stabilizing we will be in the very back of Woodcraft not in the classroom.  Most of us are there between 6 and 6:15 to set up tables and chairs and visit but the meeting does not start until 6:30 hope to see and meet some of you there.  We usually have equal number of people from up north and from the Denver metro area.

Edward Cypher


----------



## flyitfast

I'm going to be in the Denver area tomorrow, but don't think I will be able to visit your meeting.  I will have Skiprat's World Trade Center pen set with me and wish I could share it at your meeting. Would have been great to meet new faces to match with names.  I will be meeting Mr Vic in Colorado Springs at lunchtime.  Wish I had known about your meeting.:frown: 
Gordon


----------



## Rockytime

Thanks for the update. Unfortunately my grandson and granddaughter have their high school commencement exercises Thursday evening.


----------



## jrecord

I enjoyed the meeting. I learned quite a bit about stabilizing.


----------

